# any have PICS of mk4 jetta w/black Raderwerks MTEN-80 rims.



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

i wanna get these sick Raderwerks MTEN-80br wheels in black with the red stripe.

i think it wuld look sick, but just for ****... why not ask around for some pics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: any have PICS of mk4 jetta w/black Raderwerks MTEN-80 rims. (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

http://raderwerks.com/photos.c...e=mk4
there are some here in our gallery


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: any have PICS of mk4 jetta w/black Raderwerks MTEN-80 rims. ([email protected])*

How about a MK4 GTI?


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: any have PICS of mk4 jetta w/black Raderwerks MTEN-80 rims. (__BIRD__)*


_Quote, originally posted by *__BIRD__* »_How about a MK4 GTI?










Got any better pics not rolling?


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: any have PICS of mk4 jetta w/black Raderwerks MTEN-80 rims. (UniDub)*

i'll look around


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: any have PICS of mk4 jetta w/black Raderwerks MTEN-80 rims. (__BIRD__)*


----------

